# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Quy định mức thu phí tham quan danh lam, thắng cảnh Sa Pa - Du lịch Sapa

## hangnt

Mức thu áp dụng từ 1/7/2012 đối với các điểm, tuyến du lịch, danh lam, thắng cảnh trên địa bàn huyện Sa Pa và Vườn Quốc gia Hoàng Liên thuộc 7 tuyến du lịch...


Ngày 11/7/2012, HĐND tỉnh Lào Cai đã thông qua nghị quyết phê chuẩn mức thu, quản lý và sử dụng phí tham quan danh lam thắng cảnh Sa Pa.

Các điểm danh lam thắng cảnh trên địa bàn huyện Sa Pa và Vườn Quốc gia Hoàng Liên thuộc các tuyến du lịch được phép khai thác theo quyết định của UBND tỉnh Lào Cai gồm: Điểm tham quan Thác Bạc; tuyến Sa Pa – Sín Chải – Sa Pa; tuyến Sa Pa – Tả Phìn – Sa Pa; tuyến Sa Pa – Lao Chải – Tả Van - Bản Hồ - Thanh Phú – Nậm Sài – Nậm Cang – Sa Pa; tuyến Trạm Tôn – Suối Vàng – thác Tình Yêu – Trạm Tôn; tuyến Trạm Tôn – Rừng già – Trạm Tôn; tuyến leo núi Phan-xi-păng (người dưới 16 tuổi không được tham gia tuyến du lịch tuyến Trạm Tôn – Rừng già – Trạm Tôn và tuyến leo núi Phan-xi-păng). 

Khách du lịch tham quan các điểm danh lam thắng cảnh theo tuyến và các điểm du lịch nêu trên (trừ trẻ em dưới 6 tuổi) phải nộp phí tham quan. 

Mức thu áp dụng từ ngày 1/7/2012.




> *Mức thu phí tham quan danh lam, thắng cảnh Sa Pa:*
> 
> 1. Điểm tham quan Thác Bạc: 10.000đ/người/lượt (người từ 16 tuổi trở lên) và 5.000đ/người/lượt (người từ 7 tuổi đến dưới 16 tuổi);
> 
> 2. Tuyến Sa Pa – Sín Chải – Sa Pa: 20.000đ/người/lượt (người từ 16 tuổi trở lên) và 10.000đ (người từ 7 tuổi đến dưới 16 tuổi);
> 
> 3. Tuyến Sa Pa – Tả Phìn – Sa Pa: 20.000đ/người/lượt (người từ 16 tuổi trở lên) và 10.000đ/người/lượt (người từ 7 tuổi đến dưới 16 tuổi);
> 
> 4. Tuyến Sa Pa – Lao Chải – Tả Van - Bản Hồ - Thanh Phú – Nậm Sài – Nậm Cang – Sa Pa: 40.000đ/người/lượt (người từ 16 tuổi trở lên) và 10.000đ/người/lượt (người từ 7 tuổi đến dưới 16 tuổi);
> ...





Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------


## jhonnyboy

Chà biết được mức phí còn chuẩn bị trước

----------

